# Hindemith translation?



## scribbles

By any chance has anyone made an (informal) translation of Paul Hindemith's third book of The Craft of Musical Composition? I'm working on the second book, but don't want to learn German (ugh) in order to make it through the third book. I'd be glad to pay for a look at it! For that matter I'd definitely donate to a crowdfunding drive for anyone willing to translate it, provided it's legal to do so... it would be a real service to the music world.


----------

